# RID Stallion Sandys Light



## lizwharton (26 July 2009)

Hi. Has anyone any knowledge of sandys light id stallion currently at Langaller in Devon. Considering using him on my ID x tb mare.


----------



## charliebo (26 July 2009)

Talk to Anne Basset and Tony Wareham in Dorset.  They stood him for a season or two.


----------



## Simsar (26 July 2009)

We have seen him in the flesh, very nice stallion, we saw him when he was with Anne and Tony.  Now as you know with Mr C Upham.  A friend of ours has had a filly by him this year, very nice, PM me for any more info or a picture of the filly.


----------



## pinkcatkin (27 July 2009)

I saw him last year but didn't feel he was right for my RID mare.


----------



## lizwharton (27 July 2009)

hi. thanks for your post just wondered in way way was he not right for your mare? I was particularly intersted in the temperament of his offspring.


----------



## Neddy13 (27 July 2009)

You say your mare is ID x TB - what are you aiming to breed as this stallion is rather thick set, loads of bone.  Moved studs as not a popular RID which doesnt mean he is not any good, just not in fashion and costs all add up the same way whether mare owners want to use them or not.

Without seeing your mare I would say this stallion will add "size" and you will be unlikely to have the quality of the TB showing in the resulting foal.

When crossing back with a part bred mare to a heavy stallion if you then at a later date wish to sell the resulting foal and its a "boy" your market will be rather reduced.  If its a good filly then there is a shortage of good limbed breeding mares, but beware ID can tend to be back at the knee!  Most undesirable.


----------



## pinkcatkin (27 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
When crossing back with a part bred mare to a heavy stallion if you then at a later date wish to sell the resulting foal and its a "boy" your market will be rather reduced.  If its a good filly then there is a shortage of good limbed breeding mares, but beware ID can tend to be back at the knee!  Most undesirable. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would have thought that if the resulting offspring is a boy and it is a typical 3/4 ID, 1/4 TB it would be a jolly nice all rounder which could turn its hoof to quite a few things depending on its ability - Workers, dressage, etc.

It depends entirely on what you are hoping to breed.   I have PM'd you.


----------



## Simsar (27 July 2009)

He is the sort of stallion I would use to try and produce a heavyweight hunter and there are not a great deal of proper heavyweights around at the minute so if this is what you are looking to produce I would go for it.

Re: the comment about being back at the knee, I have spoken to several show judges who shared this opinion until recently and are now finding that this trait is becoming less common. However as with any breeding being undertaken, you should choose a stallion that complements your mare and thus reduce the risk of conformation faults in the resulting foal.


----------



## Simsar (27 July 2009)

Here are some pics of him from 2007. I will email you the ones of the filly.


----------



## setadrift6 (3 August 2009)

Hi.  Have seen a couple of his this years foals - they are lovely, as where their mums.  If I had a not so fine mare I wouldn't hestiate in using Sandys Light from what I've seen and heard.


----------



## archiesmum (4 March 2017)

Sorry for dragging up an old post, does anyone have any comments or pictures of Sandys Light offspring? I am looking to use him on a TB to hopefully produce something along the lines of a middleweight hunter/nice all rounder for myself. All comments welcome


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 March 2017)

He was very nearly Adorable Alice's sire.  It was a decision between Sandys and Amorous Archie.  I really liked him.  Hopefully someone will answer your question on progeny.


----------



## archiesmum (4 March 2017)

That is good to hear that you considered Sandy when making your decision! I have a 2yo Indigo ID filly by Archie and I love her outlook on life  if Sandy can produce similar I will be very lucky!


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 March 2017)

I confess that Sandy's Light wouldn't stand a chance in a toss-up between him and Archie where I'm concerned.  He's a good big type, and there may be a reason he's had relatively few mares.  Of course, if he's local to you and you'd prefer to send your mare for natural cover, that might be a factor as Archie is only available AI.


----------



## archiesmum (5 March 2017)

I am considering him as I have a free return to Keady Star after my maiden tb didn't take last season, sadly my mare has damaged her suspensories and is not looking 110% comfortable, so i will not risk putting her in foal. The plan was to try for an Archie if all went well with Keady Star. However, as this is not going to happen a friend has very kindly said i can loan her proven tb broodmare for my free return and as the long term plan was to breed a hunter type, to go to Sandy rather than Keady - i have confirmed this as a possibility with Charles. The mare has already had a foal by Roma Diamond Skip who has grown into a brave and honest young horse, as well as several other foals by tb stallions, so I have an idea what she throws... tall and bay!


----------



## conkers (9 March 2017)

I have a 2 year old Filly by Sandy's light out of a TB mare.  I am biased but I think she is a lovely stamp.  She was champion part bred filly at the ID national championships last year.  She also has the most fantastic temperament.
I can't use photo bucket but could send you a picture of her via other means if you would like.


----------



## archiesmum (18 March 2017)

Conkers that would be great! What stamp was the mare? Was she a small flat racer type build or a more stocky national hunt type?


----------

